# Como se escreve (o) seu nome?



## Ipanema*

Olá! Nao sei como se diz: Cómo se escribe tu nombre?

Como se escreve seu nome? ou
Como se escreve o seu nome?

Gracias!


----------



## Ipanema*

Podería alguem me dizer se tem alguma diferença entre seu e teu nome nesta frase? Obrigada!


----------



## Audie

Brasil:
Como se escreve seu nome?  
Como se escreve o seu nome?

Portugal:
Como se escreve seu nome? 
Como se escreve o seu nome?

Por favor, se estiver errada, os portugueses me corrijam.


----------



## Ipanema*

Acho que vai ser assim mesmo porque ja perguntei alguma coisa parecida e me disseram que em Portugal era diferente. Obrigada!


----------



## Audie

Ipanema, Vandita vai pedir a você para sempre incluir a frase dentro do post também.


'_Qual é seu nome_?' : pergunta feita diretamente a uma pessoa a quem tratamos por '_você_' (com que se usam os pronomes relativos à terceira pessoa: '_seu/sua/seus/suas_') 
 OU
                            Pergunta feita a uma pessoa sobre uma  terceira pessoa ('_ele_' ou '_ela_', com que também se usam os pronomes  possessivos _'seu/sua/seus/suas')_.                             


'_Qual é teu nome?_' : pergunta feita diretamente a alguém a quem tratamos por '_tu_'.

Mas, no Brasil, na fala cotidiana, informal, é possível se ouvir uma pessoa tratar a outra por '_tu_' e usar '_seu, sua...'_. O inverso também acontece: tratar por '_você_' e usar '_teu, tua..._'


----------



## will.espmx

Ipanema* said:


> Podería alguem me dizer [Alguém poderia me dizer] se tem alguma diferença entre seu e teu nome nesta frase? Obrigada!


Bem,na verdade nao tem. [teu-tu;seu-você]
"Qual é (o) seu/teu nome?"


----------



## Ipanema*

ok..gostei de Qual é o seu nome? Mas na verdade tanto faz. Mas facil ainda. Obrigada!


----------



## Istriano

Também: _Como é seu nome?_


----------



## will.espmx

Ipanema* said:


> Olá! Nao sei como se diz: Cómo se escribe tu nombre?
> 
> Como se escreve seu nome? ou (Coloquial)
> Como se escreve o seu nome?
> 
> Gracias!


----------



## Istriano

_Como se escreve o seu nome? _(mais coloquial e/ou regional)
_Como se escreve seu nome?_ (mais elegante, preferido na escrita)


----------



## sergiourra

Si el nombre es "salchichornio", es decir, de grafía muy compleja...

—Pode soletrar seu nome?
—B-a-u-m-g-a-e-r-t-n-e-r.
—Baumgaertner?
—Isso!
—Bacana!


----------



## will.espmx

sergiourra said:


> Si el nombre es "salchichornio", es decir, de grafía muy compleja...
> 
> —[Hay que poner el pronombre de tercera persona para evitar equivocos; podría ser Você/Ele/Ela] (Você) Pode soletrar seu nome?
> —B-a-u-m-g-a-e-r-t-n-e-r.
> —Baumgaertner?
> —Isso!
> —Bacana!



Creo que hubo un malententido. La pregunta inicial del post era si se puede y necesita poner el artigo en la expresión "Como se escreve (o) seu nome?"


----------



## sergiourra

will.espmx said:


> Creo que hubo un malententido. La pregunta inicial del post era si se puede y necesita poner el artigo en la expresión "Como se escreve (o) seu nome?"


No hubo malentendido. Sé que algún rasgo neurótico puede verse acicateado cuando se responde un poco más allá de lo solicitado. Me hago cargo de la queja y pido disculpas.


----------

